# Manual vs. Automatic Tranny



## Adrenaline718 (Sep 11, 2006)

I had a Smoke Gray automatic '06 SE-R last year and last weekend ended up trading it at a dealer for a Code Red manual '06 SE-R. All I can say is WOW - what a difference in power! I can't even believe it's the same engine.

I guess that Tiptronic on the automatic tranny helps you rev the engine higher to get more power in every gear, but it just feels so much better in the manual. Anyone else have the same experience?

And I gotta admit - the Code Red color is sexy as hell!

Next is the mods. I already have my Nismo CAI that I'm going to put back into the new car, and I'm studying to figure out what to do next...


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

Adrenaline718 said:


> I had a Smoke Gray automatic '06 SE-R last year and last weekend ended up trading it at a dealer for a Code Red manual '06 SE-R. All I can say is WOW - what a difference in power! I can't even believe it's the same engine.
> 
> I guess that Tiptronic on the automatic tranny helps you rev the engine higher to get more power in every gear, but it just feels so much better in the manual. Anyone else have the same experience?
> 
> ...


uh, you traded it in for the same year, only difference was manual?? why didn't you get manual when you first GOT the car?? i dont know... doesn't make any sense to me, but good luck anyways...


----------



## Adrenaline718 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, it's a long story, but basically the dealer I bought it from couldn't find a new vehicle that was manual anywhere by the time I bought it, so I had to get the automatic. At first I was thinking that it wasn't that bad, but after some time I decided I had to change up! Crazy, I know, but all's well that ends well right?


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

Adrenaline718 said:


> Well, it's a long story, but basically the dealer I bought it from couldn't find a new vehicle that was manual anywhere by the time I bought it, so I had to get the automatic. At first I was thinking that it wasn't that bad, but after some time I decided I had to change up! Crazy, I know, but all's well that ends well right?


yea, guess so!
lets see some picks?


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

are you sure it wasnt your shifting technique? because I have an 06 altima se-r auto and my buddy has a 05 altima se-r manual and stock for stock, he would beat me by pulling on his shifts... and the extra gear... (I whoop his ass now tho... lol all he has is a CAI)
anyways, I wasnt trying to be rude, but I just dont seem to be able to swollow that the auto tranny is faster than the manual?.... just checkin

Jason


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

You all need to get rid of the 4 X 4 look in the front. That gap is awful!!!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

4 X 4 look? are you talking about the wheel well gap?


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

2006serzoom said:


> You all need to get rid of the 4 X 4 look in the front. That gap is awful!!!


yea uh, as if we all dont know it... savin up for the Tein springs...


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

just got my TIEN springs in, cant wait to drop it,


----------

